# nombre / chiffre / numéro



## poireau

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la difference entre: nombre, chiffre et numero.

Merci!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also the thread chiffre / nombre / numéro on the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Iznogoud

Nombre = un ensemble de chiffres ("number")
Chiffre = un nombre entre 0 et 9 ("digit")
Numéro = une position dans une séquence ("number" -- same as above!)


----------



## viera

I don't quite agree with Iznogoud.

*Nombre* refers to quantity or value.
Un grand nombre de personnes
Un nombre incalculable d'étoiles
Les planètes sont désormais au nombre de 8.

*Chiffre* is not concerned with the value of the number.
XXIX est un chiffre romain.
Le chiffre soixante-dix se dit_ septante_ en Belgique.
Quel est le troisième chiffre de la série ? 

*Numéro* is an ordinal number.
J'habite au numéro 12.
Le numéro de série de ma voiture.


----------



## Tatzingo

Chiffre = also "figure"

Tatz.


----------



## Iznogoud

Let's see what the dictionary says:

Chiffre: caractère servant à représenter un nombre (TLF)


----------



## Tsarina

Which of the three would I use to say,

I am terrible at numbers! (which I am, and usually need to say to explain in any foreign language in order to work out any kind of monetary transaction)

The explanations sound clear, but unfortunately still leave me, for one, confused. Maybe I am terrible at words also?


----------



## JamesM

I believe "chiffre" would be "numeral" in English.

I have a question related to this, though.  What is a number called that is an identifying number for a reservation?  For example, your reservation number is 018094231.  What word for "number" is used in this case?


----------



## viera

Numéro is used for everyday things:
numéro de réservation
numéro de téléphone
numéro de carte de crédit

Chiffre is also used for _digit_: un numéro à 3 chiffres.

I'm terrible at numbers  =  Je ne suis pas doué pour les chiffres.


----------



## OlivierG

Hi, 

I agree with the definition of Iznogoud.



viera said:


> *Chiffre* is not concerned with the value of the number.
> XXIX est un chiffre romain.
> Le chiffre soixante-dix se dit_ septante_ en Belgique.
> Quel est le troisième chiffre de la série ?


 
I'd say 
XXIX est *en* chiffres romains.
Le *nombre* soixante-dix...
Quel est le troisième nombre/la troisième valeur de la série.


----------



## RuK

A *chiffre* is a symbol which, thanks to its infinite possible combination with other *chiffres*, can be used to represent a number. 222 is our representation of two hundred and twenty two. Chiffres arabes are 1234 etc; chiffres romains are I II III IV etc. They are systems of representation. 

*Numéro* is used for the registration of your car, a street-number, a phone-number, a reservation number... I'm not quite sure why it's numéro and not nombre; I've never thought about it. Can someone enlighten us?


----------



## poireau

There is that French tv show called "Des chiffres et des lettres"= Numbers and letters?


I teach French and I've seen in texts, "les nombres" when learning numbers.

Then numero, I've been taught that it means number.

I'm not terribly mixed up by these three French words, but I just want to be 100% sure I understand the difference.


----------



## Agnès E.

Poireau, you write _nombres_ by using _chiffres _(the same way _mots_ are written with _lettres_, hence the TV show's name). _Les chiffres_ are 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 and 9.

*Le nombre 1200 s'écrit avec les chiffres 1, 2 et 0.*

_Numéro_ is #: *numéro de téléphone - Je choisis de jouer le cheval numéro 8*, etc.


----------



## Malcoha

About "nombre" and "numero"...

A _nombre_ describes a "quantity", it has a physical, or at least a mathematical sense.
A _numero_ is just a coded name using _chiffres_ as characters. It could be a room number, a car plate, a phone number,... The meaning is not related to an amount of things.

Both are written using _chiffres_

I hope this helps.

Malcoha


----------



## gabons

Bonjour tout le monde.
svp aidez moi un peu.
je veux savoir la différence entre 'numéro' et 'nombre'.
je comprend bien quand on dit 'le numéro de votre téléphone'.
Dans ce cas, est-ce que on peut dire aussi 'le nombre de votre téléphone'? sinon c'est pas juste?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## gemko305

non on ne peut pas dire le nombre de télèphone


----------



## Suehil

I think (please, somebody, correct me if I am wrong) that 'nombre' refers to 'number' in the sense of 'amount' - the number of apples in a barrel.  A telephone number does not do that.


----------



## wildan1

gabons said:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> svp aidez moi un peu.
> je veux savoir la différence entre 'numéro' et 'nombre'.
> je comprend bien quand on dit 'le numéro de votre téléphone'.
> Dans ce cas, est-ce que on peut dire aussi 'le nombre de votre téléphone'? sinon c'est pas juste?
> Merci d'avance.


 
if you are counting things, you use _nombre_

if you are describing digits (like a telephone number, reference number, street address), you use _numéro_


----------



## gabons

Je vous remerci.
Je comprend bien, mais je vois d'autres cas dans les dictionnaires
comme 'nombre magique', 'nombre atomique' etc. Dans ce cas c'est pas pour compter, n'est-ce pas.


----------



## tilt

RuK said:


> chiffres romains are I II III IV etc.


Non, c'est faux !
Les chiffres romains sont I, V, X, L, C, D, M.

Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi tant de gens confondent _chiffre _et _nombre _là où personne ne mélange _lettre _et _mot_. Comme l'a évoqué Agnès E., *le chiffre est au nombre ce que la lettre est au mot*_. _Il existe des nombres d'un chiffre, comme il existe des mots d'une lettre, mais ça ne rend pas _chiffre _et _nombre _synonymes pour autant.


----------



## marcolo

There are always exceptions, in specific expressions.

But for your examples, "nombre magique" and "numero magique" are both accepted.
 "nombre atomique" and "numero atomique" are both accepted.


----------



## veryshy

Numéro is used sometimes to express a kind of classification, Nombre to express the amount.


----------



## Bunnicula

This may not be an exact comparison but I'm wondering if we could equate _numèro _with the English "numeral" and _nombre_ with "number"


----------



## laudace

Je veux mieux distinguer entre les trois termes: nombres, numéros et chiffres.
Pourriez-vous m'aider?  Je veux donner une meilleure explication aux autres.

Merci!


----------



## cute angel

Salut tout le monde;;

J'ai une question est ce que on peut dire 
les chiffres 1...................9 sont des nombres

Merci en avance


----------



## Donaldos

Techniquement, oui, ce sont des nombres à 1 chiffre...

NB: _est-ce *qu'on* peut dire _


----------



## Seit

Salut,
Les 10 chiffres 0,1...9 servent à écrire les nombres, et donc les nombres 0,1...9 sont des nombres à un chiffre.


----------



## tilt

On peut dire que _1 est un nombre à un chiffre_, comme Donaldos et Seit l'ont fait, on peut dire que _1 est un chiffre et un nombre_, comme dans le titre de cette discussion, mais strictement parlant, on ne peut pas dire que _le chiffre 1 est aussi un nombre_ (et réciproquement).


----------



## mangyycur

Je suis en train d'ecrire mon travail de mi-semestre sur _Micromégas _de Voltaire, et je cherche de dire qqch comme: 
en anglais:
(it's awkward because I've been thinking in French all day, but)
"In general, it's rare to find even one number in a literary work. But sheer number of numbers in even just the two paragraphs of Micromegas is both odd and amusing."
ma tentative lamentable en francais:
"Dans un œuvre littéraire on ne trouve que rarement qu’il y a même un chiffre. Mais dans _Micromégas,_ le grand nombre des chiffres, même dans les deux premiers paragraphes, semble bizarre, et fait rire."


----------



## Outsider

I would say _la grande quantité de chiffres_, or something to that effect. The rest of your translation needs some work, too.


----------



## mangyycur

Yes, thanks. I know it's terrible, I was vaguely hoping someone would take pity on me and make some suggestion as to how I can word especially the first sentence. 

But quantité is a very good idea, I'll use it.


----------



## Marie...

Hello Mangyycur,
May I suggest:
"En général, il est plutôt rare de retrouver même un seul chiffre/nombre dans une oeuvre littéraire. Le déploiement d'une telle/si grande/si importante quantité de nombres/chiffres dès les deux premiers paragraphes* de Microméga donnent un effet/rendu à la fois curieux et amusant."

* if it's the 2 1st paragraphs of Micromega. If not, we have to turn the sentence in a another way.


----------



## Funky Othilia

Personnellement je parlerais plutôt de nombres, je trouve cela plus général et moins mathémathiquement descriptif que chiffre (pour rappel, les chiffres sont aux nombres ce que les lettres sont aux mots).

Je modifierais très légèrement la proposition de Marie : "May I suggest:
"En général, il est plutôt rare de retrouver même un seul chiffre/nombre dans une oeuvre littéraire"
Je dirais, "en général il est rare de trouver un seul nombre dans une oeuvre..."


----------



## mangyycur

Merci beaucoup! Oui, en anglais on dit “figure” pour “chiffre.” Dans le texte Voltaire n’utilise que les mots (deux millions cinq, etc) mais il essaye d’imiter des algébristes, donc je n’étais pas sûre quel mot marchera mieux.


----------



## Marie...

Hi again,
The suggestion of Funky Othilia is interesting. 
"Chiffre" is from 0 to 9, + it means also code (used when you work in cryptology). So if we think about it, it makes sense. (Comes from arabic "seifr", "zero")
Therefore, while we say "a single number", i maintain the suggestion to pick "chiffre" instead of "nombre". You assure yourself to evoke a one-digit number in the reader's mind, and it amplify the contrasting effect between your 2 sentences.


----------



## mangyycur

Yes, but what I'm remarking on is Voltaire saying: 
"Notre globe a neuf mille lieues de tour,   [les algébristes]  trouveront, dis-je, qu’il faut absolument que le globe qui l’a produit ai au juste vingt-un millions six cent mille fois plus de circonférence que notre petite terre." and 
"Il  avait huit lieues de haut : j’entends, par huit lieues, vingt-quatre mille pas géométriques de cinq pieds chacun"
He's just messing around with using a huge amount of numbers, not digits, so would "chiffre" be correct? 

Thank you so much for your help on fixing my convoluted sentences, your suggestions are great.


----------



## Marie...

Hi again, 
I was talking about your 1st sentence only, for the use of "chiffre":
"In general, it's rare to find even one number in a literary work."
For the second, yeah yeah pick "nombre".


----------



## chichigia

Hello! 
 
I am trying to determine the difference between when to use nombre vs. when to use numéro? I am trying to give instructions on how to enter a number by sliding the arrow on a PDA...below is what I have translated, and I just want to confirm that I should in fact be using "numéro" in this case? 
 
"Drag the slider to choose   a  number.  In order to increase/decrease in increments of one, tap to the right/left of the slider."
 
"Glisser la flèche pour  selectionner un numéro. Pour augmenter/réduire le  numero un peu à la fois, taper à droite / gauche de la flèche. "
 
Any insight would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## ce que est est

I think the basic difference is that nombre answers the question how many, while numéro is a numerical identifier, like a telephone number or a house number.  There's an interesting thread about it here: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=207462

So I think you would actually want to use nombre here, if not chiffre.


----------



## Dom29

'Ce que est est' is right.
'Nombre' answers the question 'how many',
and 'numéro' is just a numerical.
But, he's also right with 'chiffre'. You should write : 'Pour augmenter/réduire le chiffre petit à petit, taper à droite / gauche ...'


----------



## Maurice92

Dom29 said:


> 'Ce que est est' is right.
> 'Nombre' answers the question 'how many',
> and 'numéro' is just a numerical.
> But, he's also right with 'chiffre'. You should write : 'Pour augmenter/réduire le chiffre petit à petit, taper à droite / gauche ...'


  Je ne suis pas d'accord; dans ce cas, le chiffre est un signe; un nombre écrit se compose de plusieurs chiffres ( de même qu'un mot est composé de plusieurs lettres).
Il s'agit donc d'un nombre.


----------



## Dom29

en effet, je suis totalement d'accord avec vous Maurice92, mais il me semblait que dans la traduction qui devait être faite, il était question "d'un chiffre à augmenter ou réduire" dans le cadre d'un signe ou d'une signification pour un manuel.
Il y a ici peut-être juste une erreur de compréhension ou d'interprétation ou alors il faut connaître le contexte exact du texte à traduire.


----------



## inquisitive1s

Hello!

I am translating number categories into French:

numbers 0-7 = numéros 0-7
numbers 8-14 = numéros 8-14
numbers over 15 = numéro 15 ou plus (ou: numéro 15 ou supérieur)
etc etc...

Is this correct?

These categories should of course take into account quantity as well (nombre), so should the translation be as follows? numbers 0-7 = numéros/nombres 0-7 ?
It just sounds strange to say "nombre 6," or even "les nombres 0-7." Would "chiffre" work as a better translation to cover the two?

numbers 100-500 = chiffres 100-500

?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## jandreau

Dans le cadre de la traduction d'un document français en anglais, je dois traduire les mots "nombre" et "numéro" mais la traduction semble toujours être "number". Comment différencier ces 2 mots. 

Exemple : numéro de page et nombre de page

Merci


----------



## vsop44

Figures pour chiffres/nombres and numbers for numeros


----------



## bobepine

Dans ton exemple, _page numbers _(par exemple, page 42) vs. _number of pages _(par exemple, le document contient 57 pages). Je seconde vsop44 d'utiliser _figures _en ce qui a trait aux nombres en général (par exemple, _sales figures for the month of May)_.


----------



## jandreau

ok merci à vous 2 pour vos conseils. 
Je vais relire le document traduit pour vérifier qu'il n'y pas de contresens et utiliser ce que bobepine a proposé et qui me semble parfaitement correspondre à mon besoin.


----------



## Nicomon

haoleprof said:


> Bonjour!
> I am giving directions for a student activity. The directions will read "Write down numeros 1-11 in the center of the page".
> 
> "Écrivez numéros 1 à 11 au centre de la page".


Comme il n'y a que 10 et 11 qui sont des «_ nombres à 2 chiffres _» - et que j'associe « chiffre » à « lettre » -  moi j'aurais dit  (peut-être à tort ? ) :  
-  _Écrivez les chiffres de 1 à 11 au centre de la page. 

_Il me semble qu'on entend souvent, par exemple : _Il sait dire et écrire ses chiffres jusqu'à 20.  
_

* Moderator note*: this discussion was split from a separate thread and transferred here.


----------



## CarlosRapido

> Le *nombre* est représenté par un ou plusieurs chiffres. À l’écrit, il peut être exprimé en chiffres ou en lettres, selon la quantité qu’il représente et le type de textes dans lequel il apparaît.
> 
> Il arrive parfois que l'on confonde _chiffre_ et _nombre_.  Pour bien comprendre la différence entre les deux, on peut faire  l'analogie avec l'écriture d'une langue en disant que les chiffres sont  des lettres et que les nombres sont ce que désignent les mots ;  les mots étant une juxtaposition de lettres. Ainsi, 13 (treize) est un  nombre qui s'écrit en base 10 avec les chiffres « 1 » et « 3 »  juxtaposés et en base 9 avec les chiffres « 1 » et « 4 » juxtaposés. De  même qu'un mot peut être constitué d'une seule lettre, tel le mot « a »  (le verbe « avoir » conjugué à la troisième personne du singulier, à  l'indicatif présent), un chiffre seul peut représenter un nombre ; par  exemple, le nombre 4 (quatre) peut s'écrire avec seulement le chiffre  « 4 ».


_Sources multiples
_Donc, 1 est un nombre tout autant que 11.


----------



## Nicomon

[...]

 @Carlos :  Tu ne pensais pas, toujours, m'apprendre que 1 est aussi un nombre ?   J'ai écrit que 10 et 11 étaient des nombres à deux chiffres.  
J'ai lu comme toi les définitions citées. 

Mais je n'y peux rien, je dirais :  _écrivez les chiffres 1 à 11 au centre/milieu de la page._


----------



## CarlosRapido

@ Nico, pas simplement pour toi...on remarque beaucoup de confusion entre les 2 termes, pour ça que j'ai pensé à apporter la précision.



> Mais je n'y peux rien, je dirais :  _écrivez les chiffres 1 à 11 au centre/milieu de la page._


Et c'est justement là qu'il y a confusion, la série de 1 à 11 est composée de nombres, mais les chiffres c'est seulement 0 à 9, sauf dans certaines acceptions comme chiffre d'affaire.


----------



## Nicomon

CarlosRapido said:


> Et c'est justement là qu'il y a confusion, la série de 1 à 11 est composée de nombres, mais les chiffres c'est seulement 0 à 9, sauf dans certaines acceptions comme chiffre d'affaire.


 Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait « confusion » dans mon esprit entre chiffre et nombre.   

 Je dis simplement que moi - et tant pis si je le dis « tout croche » -  j'écris des chiffres.  Pour moi le « nombre » représente une quantité. 

Je dirais :  _Écrivez les chiffres (de) 1 à 10_, même si en principe  « 10 » est un nombre... à deux chiffres. 
 Je dirais aussi : _ Certains pensent que le chiffre 13 porte malheur_.   Je ne dis pas_  le nombre 13. _ 

 Cela n'engage que moi.  Les autres diront bien ce qu'ils veulent.


----------



## jacques songo'o

If "chiffre" is a digit and "nombre" refers to an amount, then can someone explain the following to expressions I've come across?

Les chiffres du chomage sont pires.

Un chiffre d'affaires annuel de 300 millions.

Surely "nombre" should be used as both are referring to a quantity?


----------



## Nicomon

jacques songo'o said:


> Les chiffres du chômage sont pires.


 In this specific example, it normally would be translated as  _unemployment *figures*.
_
And no, you can't say_ les_ _nombres du chômage.  _At least I wouldn't.

_Chiffre d'affaires_ is a set phrase meaning  _(sales) revenue/figure _or_ turnover_.


----------

